# .ai Datei in PS öffnen/importieren!!



## regurge (29. Dezember 2005)

weis einer wie ich die Pfaddatei in PS importieren/öffnen kann? vielleicht kann man die Datei auch irgendwie in eine Form-Datei umwandeln, dass ich sie öffnen kann.

Danke


----------



## ikon (29. Dezember 2005)

Platzieren...


----------



## regurge (29. Dezember 2005)

das hab ich natürliches als erstes probiert, nur leider scheint das nicht zu funktionieren .. bekomm dann nur ein Rechteck angezeigt und wenn ich das bestätige hab ich wieder ein leeres Bild.

Und die Pfaddatei ist sicher nicht beschädigt, da ich sie in c4d importieren kann.


----------



## ikon (29. Dezember 2005)

Mit was hast Du die Pfade denn angelegt? Denn falls mit Photoshop, dann ist es nicht verwunderlich. Man kann zwar Pfade in Photoshop erstellen, allerdings nur in Photoshop füllen, da PS die Pfade in Pixelgrafiken umrechnet. Es ist unmöglich mit Photoshop (zumindest bis 7) gefüllte .ai Pfade zu exportieren. Der Grund warum Deine .ai leer ist: Beim Platzieren kann PS ja schlecht etwas darstellen, was es gar nicht gibt, da ein einfacher Pfad ja nur eine Flächenbeschreibung ohne Fläche ist(quasi nur ein Umriss). In C4D und anderen 3D Progs ist das etwas anders, dort importiert man direkt den Pfad, da 3D Progs auch auf Vektorbasis arbeiten. Um eine anständige Vektorgrafik zu erstellen,  müsstest Du Deine aus PS exportierten .ai Pfade in Illustrator oder einem anderen Vektorprogramm laden um die Flächen zu füllen oder sie direkt in einem solchen Programm erstellen.

Hoffe das war jetzt annähernd verständlich. 

mfg,
ikon


----------



## regurge (29. Dezember 2005)

ja, danke ... hatte noch die Hoffnung das es irgendwie mit PS geht, naja hab mir jetzt die Datei bei einem Freund in Corel als .jpg gespeichert 

Ab jetzt vergess ich nicht mehr eine Form anzulegen ;D


----------

